# The Perfect Mod- VapeMX 150W (smallest dual box mod)



## Kalashnikov (6/4/16)

Hi Guys,

Last night i think i may have stumbled across a gem of a mod.
Its the smallest dual 18650 mod called the VapeMX. After watching comparissons it is basically slightly larger than an evic vtc mini. This looks as possibly the perfect device. Would really hope the guys consider bringing this one in.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Interesting, has a leather cover


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Interesting, has a leather cover


Apparently its even lighter than an evic mini


----------

